# Breeders in MA or New England



## Bell

Hello,
I'm new to the forum. We are very interested in adopting a Havanese. Do you have any information about breeders in the New England area?


----------



## Havtahava

I don't know any offhand, but if you want to meet some in person, one of the best ways is to attend local dog shows. To find local shows, go to Infodog.com, then click on *Show Information* (top left), and on the next page, click on the top right button marked *Search By State*. On that next page you can click through the states closest to you and see if there are any shows with the type "*AB*" next to them. If you find any that interest you, several of us can help you find more specific information after that (including show times and the number of Havanese that are entered, etc.).


----------



## irnfit

Check out the breeder referral through Havanese Club of America. There are some listed there. Also, Alice Lawrence is in CT, but she doesn't have a website. Cindy Lisai of Peekaboo Havanese is in Vermont. One of her dogs sired my Kodi. There are a few forum members from New England. If you PM them, they might be able to help you. Good luck in your search.

PS - I am not recommending these breeders, just giving their names.


----------



## lfung5

I like Mary Cane of Moorea havanese. She is very good and does all the health tests and showing. Her HAV'S are beautiful. If you go to the Havanese gallery you can see some of them. She is also a member of the Delaware Havanese Club.


----------



## irnfit

Mary's pups are gorgeous. At our last club meeting, we had a B match. Mary had a couple of babies there and they wer beautiful.


----------



## Missy

My dogs are not from this breeder. But I have been very impressed with renaissance havanese in Connecticut.


----------



## Leeann

Welcome Bell, I'm not sure where you are located but there is a show in W. Springfield, MA April 4,5 & 6. Some of the above mentioned breeders have been at this show in the past along with others.


----------



## mybella

*New Hampshire Breeder*

HI,

I am new to the forum - just joined so my first post. June Hartzog is a Havanese breeder located in Amherst, NH. I got my Bella from here. June is very dedicated and professionally shows her dogs. She is also part of the HCA. You may want to check her out. http://jubolee.com/main.htm

You may do better with emailing her questions at: [email protected].

Good luck. I love my Bella. She turns a 1 year old on June 9th and she is wonderful. Very social - not timid at all.

Marie


----------



## jlundeen

*Finding a breeder*

Just a reminder to check out any breeder very carefully...

When I searched for one name that was recommended here, and visited the website, I noted that the claims that they do health testing on their dogs just aren't true...checked the dogs' names against the OFA database and found that there is only one dog with a patella and CERF check only - no hips, no elbows, no cardiac...none of the others are listed. Also, the dogs they are apparently using for breeding are not shown - yes, it's true that not all dogs who are champions should be bred, and some who are not champions are the quality that can pass on healthy genes, structure and temperament to the next generation...but if the owners don't show ANY of their dogs, what are they basing their claims on?

Remember that the purpose of the Dog Show is to assess breeding stock...getting many opionions on whether a dog meets the AKC Standard for the breed, and is the quality that should be bred.

If you have any questions about how to select a breeder, please be sure to check out the HCA website for lots of good info - http://www.havanese.org/Education/hcabuyersEd.htm

Just my two cents....


----------



## mybella

*Health Testing*

I agree to make sure the breeder does testing. I know with my baby, Bella, both her parents were tested for eyes, patella, hearing, hips, legg-calve-perthes and elbow (the dad). I received the CHIC #'s and the details.

Marie in Massachusetts


----------



## Moko

Missy said:


> My dogs are not from this breeder. But I have been very impressed with renaissance havanese in Connecticut.


My Molly and my daughter's Billy are from Renaissance

renaissancehavanese.com

The web-site is also very informative...and the pictures ALWAYS serve as a great puppy-fix.

I HIGHLY recommend Renaissance. Exceptional integrity.


----------



## scuppers

*Vermont breeder*

We bought Scuppers from Hardwick Havanese in December 2006. ..she has been a delight! www.hardwickhavanese.com Cindy & Laura take very good care of their dogs. Hardwick is in the Northeast Kingdom maybe an hour west of St Johnsbury or you can go via Montpelier/Stowe...suzanne


----------



## Penny

*Looking for a NE Breeder?*

If you are still looking for a breeder in New England, check out http://www.homegrownhavanese.com/


----------



## krandall

Penny said:


> If you are still looking for a breeder in New England, check out http://www.homegrownhavanese.com/


We have (at least) one forum member with a puppy from these folks and it is adorable!


----------

